# mayday, mayday



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

don't mind the first few seconds in Arabic, just watch to the end


----------



## iCaesar (Aug 21, 2011)

BAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHA Now thats funny man ! Thats really funny


----------



## Moe599 (Jun 26, 2011)

That is funny. Good one. Lmao! Typical conversation On a daily basis.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

Brilliant , thanks.


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

Hahahaaaaaaa..... love it!!!!!:lol::rofl::rofl::clap2:


----------



## ice2x01 (Jul 3, 2011)

hahahahahaha


----------

